# Rückblick: Das sind die heißesten Themen der 20. Kalenderwoche 2012 auf pcgames.de



## PCGamesRedaktion (20. Mai 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Rückblick: Das sind die heißesten Themen der 20. Kalenderwoche 2012 auf pcgames.de* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Rückblick: Das sind die heißesten Themen der 20. Kalenderwoche 2012 auf pcgames.de


----------



## Rattenbart (20. Mai 2012)

Wo ist Diablo 3?


----------



## IlllIIlllI (4. Juni 2012)

diablo 3 is komplett broken besonders barb weil dps > all jeder ist oneshot in akt 4 inferno
da rennen nur noch demon hunter und wizards rum
außerdem sind die meisten legendarys und jedes set item totaler müll mit stats drauf die ich nicht mal mit lvl 1 tragen würde
ich kann mir überhaupt nicht vorstellen wie blizzard später pvp kämpfe reinpatchen will weil alle 200k dps fahren aber nur 20k life haben.
absolut broken.


----------



## OldGamer82 (22. März 2015)

Schade dass Bloodborne erstmal (?) nur auf Konsole erscheint. Als Dark Souls Fan hätte mich das Spiel auf Grund seiner ähnlichen Spielemechanik echt interessiert.


----------



## SamuelDonar (28. März 2018)

Der Pit mit seinem Anti-RTS Pamphlet. Saugeil! 
Bester Mann bei der PC Games im März 2018!


----------

